# Top 10 manufacturers of LED flashlight



## easonwang (Jan 23, 2008)

Could someone tells me the top 10 manufacturers of LED flashlight in the world?


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 23, 2008)

*1 - Fenix * :twothumbs
2 - LumaPower
...
? Inova
? DereeLight :twothumbs
? JETBeam
? UltraFire
? Tiablo 
? Wolf Eyes
? LiteFlux 
...


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 23, 2008)

easonwang said:


> Could someone tells me the top 10 manufacturers of LED flashlight in the world?



In terms of quality or quantity? Maglight had better be in that list somewhere, because I'm willing to bet lunch that they are the single largest seller of LED lights.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 23, 2008)

By manufacturer do you mean "place of manufacture" or do you mean "brand name'? I think your question is fairly vague. I am certain many brands have the same place of manufacture, they just have minor tooling/ circuit differences. Top 10 in quality, price, sales volume, reliability, ETC. What is the question again?


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 23, 2008)

Quantity:
Walmart sells more Dorcy AAAs in a week than all Fenix production in a year. That is just 1 model. And one retailer. (They make most of the Craftsman lights sold at Sears)

Quality:
Arc, Peak, Surefire, Novatec, Elektrolumens, TnC....

Please note Fenix, LumaPower, DereeLight, JETBeam, Tiablo, Wolf Eyes, LiteFlux are medium quality low volume producers with production runs of a thousand or 2.
Favourlight has minimum order quantity of 10,000. They build 1/2 of Nuwai's lights and the Sams Club Element. But most people never heard of them because their lights are not sold under the Favourlight name.
Hint: If you cannot find at least 1 model of a manufacturer's light at a local brick and mortar store that manufacturer is not among the top 10 in terms of quantity.
Fenix-store can't compete with Walmart, let alone Walmart & Target & Lowes & Home Depot &..... Dorcy & Mag sell in all of them.

As to the top quality producers, most of us can't afford them so do not follow them much. Also they do not come out with a new model every month so there are fewer threads about them.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 23, 2008)

Try searching alibaba.com for this information. You should be able to find something there.

Is this a homework assignment?


----------



## London Lad (Jan 23, 2008)

#1 McGizmo
#2-10 :shrug:, does it matter ?


----------



## ag94whoop (Jan 23, 2008)

if you are talking pure flashlight volume, Brinkmann is a major player as well

and they are releasing a bunch of new higher quality products this year


----------



## adamlau (Jan 23, 2008)

That list contains name brandings of lights produced by one of several Chinese manufacturers in either China, or Taiwan.


----------



## Ducati (Jan 23, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> Please note Fenix, LumaPower, DereeLight, JETBeam, Tiablo, Wolf Eyes, LiteFlux are medium quality low volume producers with production runs of a thousand or 2.


medium quality? what's high quality?


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 23, 2008)

from the list i think JetBeam No.3:candle:


----------



## greenLED (Jan 23, 2008)

What do you mean by "top"? Quantity, quality, number of models, international recognition?


----------



## violatorjf (Jan 23, 2008)

MikeLip said:


> In terms of quality or quantity? Maglight had better be in that list somewhere, because I'm willing to bet lunch that they are the single largest seller of LED lights.


 
:thinking: Good question...but it wasn't too long ago that they actually started producing the LED versions, was it? I would definitely bet my lunch about incans.


----------



## ag94whoop (Jan 23, 2008)

Mag deserves to be on the list without a doubt

but not sure if they are largest in LED yet...

there are some big players in LEDs
Dorcy, Garrity, Brinkmann, Coleman, Energizer, etc 

then you have companies like Surefire and Streamlight who make a lot as well and are top notch as companies


in the end, there are a lot of larger companies who make some very good products, and then there are a ton of private labelers selling DI product, some of which is quite good as well


----------



## dcaulfield (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm still kind of new to this. I'd like to see them ranked in terms of quality ... not really concerned with quantity. I'd really appreciate your opinions on this.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jan 23, 2008)

dcaulfield said:


> .. I'd like to see them ranked in terms of quality ....


Quality is tricky as it's both subjective (to a degree) and a cost driver so you'd get a lot of real high end makers on top. 

If you tried to rank car makes in terms of quality, the top names would be something like McClaren, Bugatti, Rolls, Bentley, Aston-Martin, Lambourghini, Ferrari, and so on. Not very helpful if you're looking for a Toyota or perhaps even a Porsche...

It's the same to some degree with lights with a number of very refined custom makers on top.


----------



## dcaulfield (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess then to better refine this query 
Best quality that fits within these limits top 10 manufacturers that produce within: 
1. $300 and under price range
2. high lumens -190+
3. solid durabilty


----------



## easonwang (Jan 23, 2008)

I would like to ask the rankings in terms of quantity. Thanks.



MikeLip said:


> In terms of quality or quantity? Maglight had better be in that list somewhere, because I'm willing to bet lunch that they are the single largest seller of LED lights.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 23, 2008)

That's subjective. And with some of the companies (like SureFire) being a private company, you'll never get stats.

Of course, the begging question is - why?



easonwang said:


> I would like to ask the rankings in terms of quality. Thanks.


----------



## easonwang (Jan 23, 2008)

I would like to know both "place of manufature" and "brand name" in terms of sales volume. Thanks.



LightInTheWallet said:


> By manufacturer do you mean "place of manufacture" or do you mean "brand name'? I think your question is fairly vague. I am certain many brands have the same place of manufacture, they just have minor tooling/ circuit differences. Top 10 in quality, price, sales volume, reliability, ETC. What is the question again?


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jan 23, 2008)

There are just too many personal opinions that make the answer different for most everyone. My most used light is a $16 123a pocket light. I also have several near $100 lights that I like and use often too. My $16 light has been perfect...some of my $100 lights have given me minor problems- but I didn't throw them out, either! You might buy the exact same light I have, and not like it too well- or even have a problem ( switch bad ) with it. 
Start off with some of the dealers on the site...Battery Junction, Lumahunter, Lumahound, Dereelight, Fenix, ect...you will not go wrong.


----------



## easonwang (Jan 23, 2008)

Becasue I am currently doing marketing reasearch on LED and related application products and flashlight is on my list. 



Beastmaster said:


> That's subjective. And with some of the companies (like SureFire) being a private company, you'll never get stats.
> 
> Of course, the begging question is - why?


----------



## nerdgineer (Jan 23, 2008)

easonwang said:


> Becasue I am currently doing marketing reasearch on LED and related application products and flashlight is on my list.


For marketing research, you probably want to limit yourself to companies with some minimum production volume as really small, niche producers are likely of no market interest. On that scale, I'm not even Surefire would be big enough to make the cut, but they're about the only one that makes multi-hundred $$ flashlights with any production volume at all. All the others sell far fewer lights per year.

I'm not sure about Fenix. They cost less but I don't know if they sell more or less than Surefire. If Fenix passes the volume threshold, they have nice quality.

The rest are the mass market (less than $40) Dorcy's, Maglite LEDs, etc. which make up the bulk of the LED market. Most of them are better than they need to be for their typical buyer as - hey - this isn't rocket science. Except for Maglite, I think many of these brands are just re-labeling of some large but unknown OEM flashlight manufacturers in the Far East. 

Beneath that are the low end ($10 or less) lights we see around which basically have no known or continuing manufacturers.


----------



## easonwang (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for your kind suggestion.
I have a list of LED manufacturer(or supplier, not so sure about this). Based on this list, could you give a estimated ranking or any catogorization based on the advice you provide.
1. Maglite 12. Dereelight 23. Regalight
2. Surefire 13. Dexlight 24. Tiablo
3. LED Lenser 14. Foxfury 25. Ultrafire
4. Streamlight 15. Huntlight
5. Elektrolumens 16. Lumapower
6. hweilung 17. Jetbeam
7. Orb 18. LEDLogic
8. Fenix 19. Liteflux
9. Novatac 20. Lumencraft
10. Inova 21. Peak Led Solution
11. Amilite 22. Pila










nerdgineer said:


> For marketing research, you probably want to limit yourself to companies with some minimum production volume as really small, niche producers are likely of no market interest. On that scale, I'm not even Surefire would be big enough to make the cut, but they're about the only one that makes multi-hundred $$ flashlights with any production volume at all. All the others sell far fewer lights per year.
> 
> I'm not sure about Fenix. They cost less but I don't know if they sell more or less than Surefire. If Fenix passes the volume threshold, they have nice quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Jan 24, 2008)

I enjoy flashlights.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 24, 2008)

Ducati said:


> medium quality? what's high quality?


Peak Pacific & Baltic has only 1 level, has regulation but when regulation stops have moon mode for a long time. With most of the Chinese lights when regulation stops you are in the dark. It is hard to pay $50 for a single level light though. Also you have to decide on the brightness/runtime level before you buy.

Elektrolumens have been building high powered LED lights for a long time. His latest offering is the ShadeSlayer 7 (7xSSC-P4-U 1280 lumens(vs 225 for the brightest Fenix)). Runs off 3 NiMH C cells. No worries from exploding batteries from multiple lithium setups. Relatively inexpensive at $300.

Surefire Titan is made of Titanium for ruggedness and has continuously variable output. None of this on-off-on-off-on nonsense to get to the level you want. Can not afford the $500 price tag.

Lights by the best Modders and Custom Builders on CPF. The PD and Draco for example. Then they make the exotics.

-----

EDIT
Take a look at these threads:

What is the Best Light in your Collection?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/116080

Best LOOKING Flashlight ever !
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166067

BIG GUNS Collections - Weenies need not apply
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159324
Only a couple of LEDs made it.


----------



## deathkenli (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sure a golden AK47 is a high quality gun too.:nana:


----------



## Rzr800 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lighthouse One said:
"..My most used light is a $16 123a pocket light..."



nerdgineer said:


> "...Most of them are better than they need to be for their typical buyer as - hey - this isn't rocket science..."


 
A quick look at what lights today are capable of (for the price) and one wonders if these two statements might indeed shake up the OP's list in a very short period of time.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 24, 2008)

ag94whoop said:


> if you are talking pure flashlight volume, Brinkmann is a major player as well
> 
> and they are releasing a bunch of new higher quality products this year


Not to mention Rayovac and Coleman! There is also PETZL, which sell headlights all over the world for decades.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 24, 2008)

easonwang said:


> Thanks for your kind suggestion.
> I have a list of LED manufacturer(or supplier, not so sure about this). Based on this list, could you give a estimated ranking or any catogorization based on the advice you provide.
> 1. Maglite 12. Dereelight 23. Regalight
> 2. Surefire 13. Dexlight 24. Tiablo
> ...



You can get some financial information at www.manta.com for some of these companies. Many of the brands you list, while excellent product have fairly low volume (not that that is a bad thing, the key to being a good marketer is knowing who your consumer is). Mag will be your #1 brand in dollar volume there. The last research done here had them at about 20% of the entire US market.

Are you a student? If so, where?


----------



## xevious (Jan 24, 2008)

Blacklight said:


> You can get some financial information at www.manta.com for some of these companies. Many of the brands you list, while excellent product have fairly low volume (not that that is a bad thing, the key to being a good marketer is knowing who your consumer is). Mag will be your #1 brand in dollar volume there. The last research done here had them at about 20% of the entire US market.


I agree, and I suspect you are indeed a student.  Polling members of CPF is not going to result in a representative source of "top 10 manufacturers" in terms of quantity. You can certainly get some ideas on popular brands here, but we just don't have access to the manufacturer's numbers. You will have to do your own research, obtaining annual reports from those makers, and websites like Manta. Good luck.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Jan 24, 2008)

Lighthouse one said:


> My most used light is a $16 123a pocket light. I also have several near $100 lights that I like and use often too. My $16 light has been perfect...some of my $100 lights have given me minor problems- but I didn't throw them out, either!



Can you give me a link? More importantly, what is the length of it? I am after an inexpensive, short, bright, with at least two modes CR123A/RCR123A light.

- Vikas


----------



## ag94whoop (Jan 24, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Not to mention Rayovac and Coleman! There is also PETZL, which sell headlights all over the world for decades.





Yes...I know....I listed them (or partner companies) in a later post

_Mag deserves to be on the list without a doubt

but not sure if they are largest in LED yet...

there are some big players in LEDs
Dorcy, Garrity, Brinkmann, Coleman, Energizer, etc 

then you have companies like Surefire and Streamlight who make a lot as well and are top notch as companies


in the end, there are a lot of larger companies who make some very good products, and then there are a ton of private labelers selling DI product, some of which is quite good as well_


----------



## easonwang (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes and I am from Taiwan.



Blacklight said:


> You can get some financial information at www.manta.com for some of these companies. Many of the brands you list, while excellent product have fairly low volume (not that that is a bad thing, the key to being a good marketer is knowing who your consumer is). Mag will be your #1 brand in dollar volume there. The last research done here had them at about 20% of the entire US market.
> 
> Are you a student? If so, where?


----------



## cv3po (Jan 25, 2008)

easonwang said:


> Thanks for your kind suggestion.
> I have a list of LED manufacturer(or supplier, not so sure about this). Based on this list, could you give a estimated ranking or any catogorization based on the advice you provide.
> 1. Maglite 12. Dereelight 23. Regalight
> 2. Surefire 13. Dexlight 24. Tiablo
> ...


 

 I've finally reached wonderland  

would you like fries with that?


----------



## Merlin Pan (Aug 13, 2013)

I wander how has the list changed today. what is your opinion about the top 10 brands as years passed?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 13, 2013)

Merlin Pan said:


> I wander how has the list changed today. what is your opinion about the top 10 brands as years passed?



No kidding...as I look at this list I think "who??"

If we're talking the "big names", not necessarily in sales or quality, I would list the following off the top of my head (no particular order):

1. Fenix
2. Olight
3. EagleTac
4. Nitecore
5. Armytek
6. Foursevens
7. Maglite (really losing popularity IMO)
8. Surefire
9. Sunwayman
10. Zebralight

I think smaller/custom manufacturers deserve their own list.


----------



## Brasso (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm willing to bet that most the Chinese makers from that list are all made in the same facility and simpy relabled as they are contracted. 

I have absolutely no idea who the top makers are from a quantity standpoint by my list would look like this taking both quality and quantity into consideration:

1. Maglite
2. Surefire
3. Streamlight
4. Fenix
5. Dorcy
6. Rayovac
7. Inova
8. Foursevens
9. Pick whatever Chinese lights you want from here on out. Theya re all made by the same people.


----------



## leona912 (Dec 20, 2013)

easonwang said:


> Could someone tells me the top 10 manufacturers of LED flashlight in the world?



How about Lighting Ever brand? if by manufacturer you mean brand.
I find Lighting Ever on Amazon.UK, and they are the best seller on their one kind of quality flashlight.
and I also saw some videos on YouTube that give a excellent reviews about their flashlight. So for your reference I will recommend this brand maybe. 

Hope that can be helpful~:huh:


----------



## Norm (Dec 20, 2013)

leona912 said:


> they are the best seller on their one kind of quality flashlight.


Rather than one kind of quality flashlight they look to sell typical cheap Chinese lights you can find from many resellers.

Norm


----------

